# Am I missing something?



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I switched to unlimited so I could make sure and be grandfathered in. I was going to watch my data usage and then make an informed decision about whether or not to back down. I just went to check how much I've been using, but they no longer list it! They just say I am on the unlimited plan and the date it will renew next. Is there somewhere I can look for this info? It seems like a pretty mean move on their part.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Settings. General usage.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> Settings. General usage.


Thanks! That's what I needed. Guess I was too tired last night to figure it out.


----------

